# New Web Site for Playing with your Digital Photos



## slideroll (Oct 16, 2004)

All,

Just wanted to let you know about a fresh new site for playing with
your digital pictures:

http://www.slideroll.com

With Slideroll you can create moving slideshows out of your digital
pictures, publish them to the net, e-mail them to friends, and even
post them on your own blog!

Check it out!
-g


----------



## Artemis (Oct 17, 2004)

Nice...hmm...im interested, nicely laid out site also.


----------



## slideroll (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks, I appreciate that.

I'm looking for beta testers right now.  I want to work out all the kinks before I think about adding new features.  I also have to build out the help section... that always seems to come last.. heh.

Thanks again,
-g


----------

